# Diet/Energy Pills and BP



## Stallion (Oct 3, 2012)

I have taken energy pills that help promote weight loss, curb appetite, etc. I've done this on occasion for about 3 years when I need an extra boost. However, I've noticed that it significantly raises blood pressure, as it should since the ingredients are exothermic and vaso-constricting. Is there a way to counteract this? What has been some of your experiences? For me, I will need to avoid these types of products.


----------



## Bell (Oct 13, 2012)

I never used any supplement or energy pill because i prefer diet and trust a natural method of weight lose. Exercise and diet both are perfect for weight lose so there is n need to use any diet pill.


----------

